# Alexander the Great



## BRobbins629 (Jan 31, 2010)

A B-Day gift for a fan of Alex and a great friend.
Home brew PR and Sterling Silver. Bust carved in relief.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Bruce that is my favorite of all you've done so far. Just a simple WOW! is not near enough. So here is a big

Holy Crap WOW!​


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks Cool, Nice Job.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW!!!  That is amazing.  Wow.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Great pen Bruce, but to nit pick, AG most likely used a falcata.:wink:


----------



## markgum (Jan 31, 2010)

Truly a beautiful pen.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 31, 2010)

That is an amazing pen!

Jamie


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a real gem Bruce!  I really like your column and sword.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 1, 2010)

Exciting!


----------



## mrburls (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is a work of art, Bruce.  Fantastic job. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## skiprat (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruce, you have gone and out done yourself this time!!!!  That is just WAY too cool!!!! The marble column colouring is perfect and the sword is the perfect size!! Well done:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome, awesome pen.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a super great design!! Nice job!! When are you going to start marketing your great pen clips you design


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 1, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> This is a super great design!! Nice job!! When are you going to start marketing your great pen clips you design


Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW!!

Robin


----------



## johncrane (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent work Bruce!:biggrin:


----------



## Druid (Feb 1, 2010)

Increadible craftsmanship Bruce!  Well done indeed!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruce,
Way to kick it up a notch!!!! BAM!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome looking pen!!


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 1, 2010)

Great detail.Your clips are always amazing. Todd


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Feb 1, 2010)

*WOW is right!*

Awesome workmanship.  This truly is an art form.


----------



## JoeHodge1978 (Feb 1, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW, I really like that pen Bruce, the sword clip is fantastic and the `column` is an awesome idea!


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 1, 2010)

What can I say that hasn't already been said?  Outstanding!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 2, 2010)

*How much to be your friend?!?!?!? :biggrin:*

Awe inspiring work!!


----------



## wolftat (Feb 2, 2010)

Bruce, that one really stands out in the crowd, I think you just kicked it up another level. Outstanding!!!


----------



## Bree (Feb 2, 2010)

That's neat pen.  Well done!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 2, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> *How much to be your friend?!?!?!? :biggrin:*
> 
> Awe inspiring work!!


 We are friends  - you're just the wrong sex


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 2, 2010)

That is great! Way to go above and beyond


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 2, 2010)

I "DITTO" what Roy said. Very nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wdcav1952* 

 
_*How much to be your friend?!?!?!? :biggrin:*

Awe inspiring work!!_



BRobbins629 said:


> We are friends - you're just the wrong sex


 

There are so many ways to go with this  I think I'll settle for "Thanks, I think." :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Bruce.  The clip looks great and I really like the fluting on the upper barrel (column).   

Do you have a close up of the relief carved bust?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 3, 2010)

VisExp said:


> Very nice Bruce.  The clip looks great and I really like the fluting on the upper barrel (column).
> 
> Do you have a close up of the relief carved bust?


Thanks Keith.  The pen is gone and I don't have a good close-up.  Maybe the owner/member will do the honor.  This is the model I used - still need to perfect some things so maybe its a good idea I don't have a good close up


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2010)

Incredible pen Bruce.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 3, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> still need to perfect some things so maybe its a good idea I don't have a good close up



You mean the Bruce Wizard is still a "work in progress"   :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

VisExp said:


> Very nice Bruce.  The clip looks great and I really like the fluting on the upper barrel (column).
> 
> Do you have a close up of the relief carved bust?









Keith I did the best I could. But I am afraid that any photographic "skills" that I may have ....suck. I just can not seem do Bruce's remarkable work justice. :redface:

The bust is in a pearl white resin and it is difficult for my camera to tell the carving from the swirls. But my eye has no problem!!! All the locks of Alex's hair really stand out, and you can clearly see the curve of his cheek and jaw, as well as the tiniest of details in the mouth and nose. But what is really is amazing is detail in the eye  (which you can not see at all in the photo). I guess if you want to see this better, you will just have to leave the warmth and comfort of Florida and "drop in" on the frozen tundra! :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> A B-Day gift for a fan of Alex and a great friend.
> Home brew PR and Sterling Silver. Bust carved in relief.



When I first received Alexander, I was simply flabbergasted. I had the pen displayed in my office for a while just so that I could gaze at it during the day. I have to say that is so stunning, that everyone who came in and saw the pen, immediately froze in their tracks.  After that I just could NOT get them out of my office!! 

Bruce, this pen was such a surprise and it is sooo amazingly beautiful. I can not imagine the hours of work that you put into making this treasure. Then to find out that it is really mine!!!!  My words are simply not adequate to express my astonishment and gratitude. For the bottom of my heart, please accept a very heartfelt... 

*Thank You!!

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
*


----------

